# Cemetery ambiance sounds - help please



## Headless Horsewoman (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm trying to find spooky, haunted sound effects that have church bells, lightning, wind, wolf howls, crows, whispers, bayou sounds etc. and I can't seem to find what I'm looking for. I thought I saw a post on here from a while back about the same thing but I can't find it so I'm sorry if this post has been covered before (or in the wrong spot). Can someone help me out please? I'm not looking for a lot of screams or terror type sounds, more spooky, haunting type sounds My theme is a haunted graveyard but I also have a voodoo priestess and headless horseman. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Ski0204 (Aug 14, 2012)

Try here, the clips can be downloaded in mp3 format:

http://tabletopaudio.com/


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I am using this site. You can download a pre-made or make your own. And it is FREE!

http://halloween.ambient-mixer.com/


----------



## Headless Horsewoman (Oct 1, 2014)

Dark lord said:


> Sent you a pm


Got it! Thanks again!!


----------



## Headless Horsewoman (Oct 1, 2014)

Windborn said:


> I am using this site. You can download a pre-made or make your own. And it is FREE!
> 
> http://halloween.ambient-mixer.com/


Thank you!!


----------



## Headless Horsewoman (Oct 1, 2014)

Ski0204 said:


> Try here, the clips can be downloaded in mp3 format:
> 
> http://tabletopaudio.com/


Thank you!!


----------



## Headless Horsewoman (Oct 1, 2014)

Windborn said:


> I am using this site. You can download a pre-made or make your own. And it is FREE!
> 
> http://halloween.ambient-mixer.com/


I don't see how to download these for free. There are payment options. Am I missing something?


----------

